# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Πρωτοπόρος XIV [Protoporos ΧIV]

## Espresso Venezia

> Νέος (*) _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ_ υπό κατασκευή ??? Στο Πέραμα ??? Σε γνωστό Αγαπητό μας ναυπηγείο ??? Μείνετε συντονισμένοι εδώ που πρωτομαθαίνετε τις νέες κατασκευές !!!
> 
> (*) Όταν λέμε νέος εννοούμε εκτός των XI (11) και XII (12) που ήδη  κατασκευάζονται σε Αμαλιάπολη και Πέραμα (Κανέλλου) αντίστοιχα.


Ακόμα ένα αμφίπλωρο λοιπόν θα προστεθεί σε λίγο καιρό στην δυναστεία των "Πρωτοπόρων" !!! Πρόκειται για το δέκατο τέταρτο στην σειρά, το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIV_, το οποίο έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα με ναυπηγό την _κ. Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη_.

IMG_0144.jpg__IMG_0141.jpg__IMG_0136.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - 02/09/2017_

----------


## manolisfissas

Καλά τελειώματα να έχει!!!!!!!

----------


## Psytair

Η εταιρεια ειναι στα φουλ και απο τι βλεπω συμφωνα  με σκεψεις τα δυο πλοια τα οποια δρομολογουνται ακομα στην ερετρια και σαλαμινα πρεπει να εχουν πωληθει

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την εξέλιξη στις εργασίες κατασκευής του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIV_ στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

IMG_0196.jpg__IMG_0491.jpg__IMG_0498.jpg
_Πέραμα - 14/10/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γρήγορα προχωράνε οι εργασίες κατασκευής του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIV_ στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, και ήδη έχουν φτάσει στο ντεκ του σαλονιού.

IMG_0103.jpg__IMG_0066.jpg__IMG_0097.jpg__IMG_0101.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/11/2017_

----------


## leo85

Πολύ γρήγορα προχωράει και αυτό, καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος των εργασιών στο _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIV_ στο ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_ του Περάματος. Όπως βλέπουμε, και σε σύγκριση με τις προηγούμενες προ ενός μηνός φωτό, προχωρούν με ταχύτατους ρυθμούς.

IMG_0684.jpg__IMG_0680.jpg
_Πέραμα - 09/12/2017_

----------


## leo85

Οι εξελίξεις του XIV από της 9-12 έως 30-12 από τις φωτογραφίες του φίλου E.V.

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XIV-30-12-2017-01.jpg ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XIV-30-12-2017-02.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τρεις εβδομάδες μετά, να δούμε την πρόοδο στην κατασκευή του μεγαλοπρεπούς αμφίπλωρου από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη. Τα πλαινά του όπως βλέπουμε έχουν ήδη βαφτεί με κόκκινο χρώμα, η μία πλώρη στο έδαφος του ναυπηγείου, και μία ακόμα φωτό από το ντεκ ενδιαίτησης του πληρώματος.

IMG_0093.jpg__IMG_0094.jpg__IMG_0108.jpg__IMG_0118.jpg
_Ναυπηγεία Ατσαλάκη - Πέραμα - 20/01/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Προχωράει η κατασκευή του επιβλητικού αμφίπλωρου στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα. Οι "πλώρες" του έχουν προσαρμοστεί πάνω στο σκάφος, τα ανάγλυφα γράμματα του ονόματος έχουν κολληθεί σε πλώρες και καθρέφτες, τα ντεκ και η γέφυρα βάφονται στα τελικά τους χρώματα, και αν δεν με γελούν τα μάτια μου δημιουργείται χώρος για ασανσέρ στο γκαράζ του πλοίου (αν δεν κάνω λάθος θα είναι το πρώτο ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ με ασανσέρ ή υπάρχει και σε προηγούμενο ???).

IMG_0010.jpg__IMG_0016.jpg__IMG_0019.jpg__IMG_0021.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - 10/03/2018

__Ακόμα τέσσερις φωτό στο επόμενο ποστ_ λόγω διαθέσιμου χώρου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ_.

.
IMG_0026.jpg__IMG_0038.jpg__IMG_0043.jpg__IMG_0054.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - 10/03/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σχεδόν έτοιμος και εντυπωσιακότατος ο νέος _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIV_ (14) στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα. Η καθέλκυση του, δια στόματος του καλού φίλου _Γιώργου Ατσαλάκη_, είναι προγραμματισμένη (θεού θέλοντος και άνευ απροόπτου) για το _Σάββατο 5 Μαίου_, ενώ σήμερα όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στην τελευταία φωτό, τοποθετήθηκε (τραβήχτηκε) κάτω από το πλοίο το βάζο της καθέλκυσης.

IMG_0200.jpg__IMG_0157.jpg__IMG_0193.jpg__IMG_0180.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - 17/04/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από τις κοντινές φωτογραφίες μέσα από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, να δούμε το νέο αμφίπλωρο και σε φωτό από το καραβάκι της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0132.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## fantasia

PROTOPOROS XIV.jpg XIV.jpg

Η καθέλκυση του *PROTOPOROS XIV* θα πραγματοποιηθεί αύριο *5 Μαιου 2018 στις 10:30πμ* στο Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη!! (Λεωφόρος Δημοκρατίας 38, στο Πέραμα)
Για όλους τους φίλους του nautilia 2 σημερινές φωτογραφίες!
Θα είναι χαρά μας να παρευρεθείτε αυριο!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και την ανοιχτή πρόσκληση.

Καλοτάξιδο και καλότυχο να είναι για την εταιρεία και το πλήρωμα του το νέο πλοίο.

----------


## andria salamis

> PROTOPOROS XIV.jpg XIV.jpg
> 
> Η καθέλκυση του *PROTOPOROS XIV* θα πραγματοποιηθεί αύριο *5 Μαιου 2018 στις 10:30πμ* στο Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη!! (Λεωφόρος Δημοκρατίας 38, στο Πέραμα)
> Για όλους τους φίλους του nautilia 2 σημερινές φωτογραφίες!
> Θα είναι χαρά μας να παρευρεθείτε αυριο!!!


Ευχαριστούμε για την Πρόσκληση-ενημέρωση,Καλορίζικο και Καλοτάξιδο να ειναι.
Στην καθέλκυση έλαβαν μέρος τα ρυμουλκά,Καραπιπέρης 15 & Χρήστος 10
DSC_1885.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Ένα ακόμα πλοίο προστέθηκε στην δυναστεία των _"Πρωτοπόρων"_, το εντυπωσιακό _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIV_ (14) στην καθέλκυση του οποίου, εχθές _5 Μαίου 2018_ στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου & Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα, παρευρέθηκε κλιμάκιο μελών του _nautilia.gr_ μετά και την ευγενή πρόσκληση που είχε απευθυνθεί ειδικά προς το φόρουμ μας.

IMG_0001.jpg
_Πέραμα - 5 Μαίου 2018_

Στις 10.30 ξεκίνησε η τελετή αγιασμού, με παρούσα φυσικά την πλοιοκτήτρια _οικογένεια Τσώκου_, την φιλτάτη μας ναυπηγό του πλοίου _κ. Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη_, όλους τους συντελεστές της κατασκευής του (τεχνικές εταιρείες), εκπροσώπους του δήμου Περάματος αλλά και κυβερνητικούς παράγοντες, και βέβαια πλήθος κόσμου, ενώ την σαμπάνια έσπασε στα πλευρά του πλοίου ο ίδιος ο πλοιοκτήτης _κ. Ευάγγελος Τσώκος_, έχοντας δίπλα του τους _κ.κ. Ιωάννη Τσώκο, Ιωάννη Λαγουδάκη_ (Δήμαρχος Περάματος) και _Στέργιο Πιτσιόρλα_ (Υφυπουργός Οικονομίας και Ανάπτυξης).

IMG_0031__.jpg__IMG_0053__.jpg__IMG_0063__.jpg__IMG_0066__.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Γ. & Δ. Ατσαλάκη - 5 Μαίου 2018

Συνέχεια στο επόμενο ποστ._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Συνέχεια απο το προηγούμενο ποστ._

Λεπτομέρεια από τον πράγματι πανέμορφο στολισμό του πλοίου,

IMG_0057__.jpg
_Πέραμα - 5 Μαίου 2018_

η τελετή αγιασμού ολοκληρώθηκε και το πλήρωμα επιβιβάζεται,

IMG_0070__.jpg
_Πέραμα - 5 Μαίου 2018_

οι τακαρίες έχουν πέσει από νωρίτερα, ο έχων το γενικό πρόσταγμα της διαδικασίας _κ. Γιώργος Ατσαλάκης_ δίνει την εντολή και το νέο αμφίπλωρο αρχίζει να γλιστράει προς την θάλασσα ενώ ταυτόχρονα βεγγαλικά και μπαλόνια σε άσπρο και κόκκινο χρώμα ομορφαίνουν το σκηνικό.

IMG_0093__.jpg__IMG_0097__.jpg__IMG_0101__.jpg
_Πέραμα - 5 Μαίου 2018_

_Συνέχεια στο επόμενο ποστ._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Συνέχεια απο το προηγούμενο ποστ._

_IMG_0104__.jpg
Πέραμα - 5 Μαίου 2018_

Στην θάλασσα πλέον, μέσα σε ένα σύννεφο καπνού που προήρχετο τόσο από τα βεγγαλικά όσο και από την τριβή του βάζου στα φαλάγγια,

_IMG_0107__.jpg
Πέραμα - 5 Μαίου 2018_

Μαζί με τα δύο ρυμουλκά που συμμετείχαν στην διαδικασία, ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ V και ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ 15,

_IMG_0128__.jpg
Πέραμα - 5 Μαίου 2018_

και μία μικρή -η πρώτη του- βόλτα στα στενά Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας, πριν επιστρέψει και δέσει στην μικρή προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου Ατσαλάκη όπου και θα ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες κατασκευής του.

_IMG_0152__.jpg__IMG_0193__.jpg
Πέραμα - 5 Μαίου 2018_

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι και καλότυχο, και είθε ο αριθμός του (14) να αποδειχθεί ....πολύ μικρός στην μελλοντική συνέχιση της δυναστείας των _"Πρωτοπόρων" της οικογένειας Τσώκου_.

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο στην οικογένεια Τσώκου.

----------


## manolisfissas

Καλημέρα και καλό Σ/Κ.
Ένα βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του πλοίου. 
Με την σειρά μου θέλω να πω ότι ήταν μια φανταστική καθέλκυση΄ να είναι πάντα καλότυχο και καλοτάξιδο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάποιες φήμες ακούστηκαν για επικείμενη πώληση του νεότευκτου εντυπωσιακού αμφίπλωρου στην Θάσο, μέχρι ακόμα και το νέο του όνομα !!!

Για να δούμε αν θα επαληθευθούν, γιατί ως γνωστόν πολλά κατά καιρούς ακούγονται αλλά λίγα ανταποκρίνονται τελικά στην πραγματικότητα.

----------


## john85

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.Αν ανέβει τελικά το πλοίο στη Θάσο σε ποία εταιρία θα ανήκει?

----------


## bosses

Αν έρθει καί αυτό φέτος στην Θάσο βλέπω τά καράβια νά είναι στην ⚓ στο σχολασμα τής βάρδιας τους......🚢🚢🚢🚢

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο σε σημερινή φωτό (από την Σαλαμίνα) στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα όπου και παραμένει για τις τελευταίες εργασίες αποπεράτωσης του.

IMGP7587.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/05/2018_

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο σήμερα στις 4:05 άνοιξε το AIS για πρ τη φορά.
Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα να έχει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθες το απόγευμα πραγματοποίησε το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό και επέστρεψε πάλι στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αργά το μεσημέρι σήμερα έφυγε από του Ατσαλάκη και πήγε στην προβλήτα των αμφίπλωρων στο Πέραμα.

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Φήμες λενε για ΑΝΕΘ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φήμες λενε για ΑΝΕΘ...


Έχουμε αναφερθεί σχετικά φίλε μου ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ λίγο παραπάνω, στο ποστ Νο 22. Βέβαια οι δικές μου πληροφορίες πριν ένα μήνα (ανεπιβεβαίωτες φυσικά) δεν έκαναν λόγο ......ακριβώς - ακριβώς για ΑΝΕΘ, αλλά για "ζευγάρωμα" του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Χ και με νέο όνομα πάλι σε "Χ" !!! Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε........




> Κάποιες φήμες ακούστηκαν για επικείμενη  πώληση του νεότευκτου εντυπωσιακού αμφίπλωρου στην Θάσο, μέχρι ακόμα και  το νέο του όνομα !!!
> 
> Για να δούμε αν θα επαληθευθούν, γιατί ως γνωστόν πολλά κατά καιρούς  ακούγονται αλλά λίγα ανταποκρίνονται τελικά στην πραγματικότητα.

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Δεν εγινε αναφορα στην ΑΝΕΘ στο προηγούμενο ποστ για αυτο το αναφέρω. Ουσιαστικα η εταιρεια του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Χ ειναι ιδια με την ΑΝΕΘ, ο ιδιος εχει και τις δυο!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κι αφού αναφερθήκαμε στις φήμες που αφορούν πιθανή πώληση του στην Θάσο, να πούμε ότι όπως είναι προγραμματισμένο το νεότευκτο αμφίπλωρο πρόκειται σήμερα, σε λίγη ώρα, να αναχωρήσει από το Πέραμα για το Ρίο.




> Τέσσερα λοιπόν θα είναι πλέον τα αμφίπλωρα στο Ρίο, _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ, ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ, ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ,_ και όσο για το πέμπτο που ανέφερε ο Παντελής, από ότι μαθαίνω (με τις ανάλογες επιφυλάξεις βέβαια) θα είναι ένα εκ των _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_ και _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIV_.


Για να δούμε αν θα επαναληφθεί το ίδιο στόρυ με το ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VIII (ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Χ) που έφυγε από το Ρίο όταν πουλήθηκε για να πάει στην Θάσο !!! Μέχρι τότε (και εφόσον), ας το δούμε το πλοίο και σε μία φρεσκοτάτη φωτογραφία, μόλις πριν λίγη ώρα στο Πέραμα που μου έστειλε καλός φίλος.

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIV 03 19-06-2018.jpg
_Πέραμα - 19/06/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κι αφού αναφερθήκαμε στις φήμες που αφορούν πιθανή πώληση του στην Θάσο, να πούμε ότι όπως είναι προγραμματισμένο το νεότευκτο αμφίπλωρο πρόκειται σήμερα, σε λίγη ώρα, να αναχωρήσει από το Πέραμα για το Ρίο.


Όπερ και εγένετο. Ανατολικά της Σαλαμίνας αυτήν την ώρα, στο πρώτο του ταξίδι με προορισμό το Ρίο.

----------


## leo85

Καλοτάξιδος ο XIV Πρωτοπόρος.

----------


## fantasia

Αγναντεύοντας...τη θέα!!
ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧIV

Γραμμή Ρίου-Αντιρρίου 20.6.2018

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη φωτό του νεοτέρου ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ στην νέα -και πρώτη- του γραμμή !!! Ομολογώ πως μου αρέσει πολύ και η σύνθεση, με την φραπεδιά (ή μήπως ...εσπρεσιά ???) σε πρώτο πλάνο.

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το πλοίο.

----------


## john85

Υπέροχο πλοίο καλό ξεκίνημα αν και νομίζω θα ανηφορίσει προς Θάσο προσωπική άποψη εκφράζω

----------


## Kokkinos1967

Τα γράμματα στο όνομα, είναι βαμμένα απευθείας επάνω στην λαμαρίνα?Η έχουν κοπεί και κολληθεί επάνω στην λαμαρίνα ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου φίλε μου είναι _εδώ_.

----------


## Kokkinos1967

> Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου φίλε μου είναι _εδώ_.



Οκ ευχαριστω φιλε μου!

----------


## Nickos_p

Ιούνιος 2018

20180628_114030.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κάποιες φήμες ακούστηκαν για επικείμενη πώληση του νεότευκτου εντυπωσιακού αμφίπλωρου στην Θάσο, μέχρι ακόμα και το νέο του όνομα !!!
> 
> Για να δούμε αν θα επαληθευθούν, γιατί ως γνωστόν πολλά κατά καιρούς ακούγονται αλλά λίγα ανταποκρίνονται τελικά στην πραγματικότητα.





> Φήμες λενε για ΑΝΕΘ...


Αναζωπυρώνονται οι φήμες για πιθανή πώληση του πλοίου, χωρίς όμως να γνωρίζουμε αν πρόκειται για εγχώριους ή αλλοδαπούς ενδιαφερόμενους.

----------


## Nickos_p

Ριον. Δυτική προβλήτα
18/9/2018

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξημερώματα αναχώρησε από το Ρίο για την επιστροφή του μέσω Κορινθιακού στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την επιστροφή του από το Ρίο στη Σαλαμίνα, το πλοίο παραμένει δεμένο στα Παλούκια για το διάστημα των ημερών ακινησίας του. Αριστερά στην φωτό το _XIV_, δεξιά το "αδελφό" _X_, και παρατηρούμε πως απουσιάζει από τον καταπέλτη του το λογότυπο της εταιρείας του.

IMG_0082.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 11/11/2018_

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του Σαλαμίνα-πέραμα μετά από την ακινησία του.

----------


## sotiris97

Ξεκίνησε σήμερα για το Ριο ....Καλή συνέχεια...!!!

----------


## gioros

Οκτωμβρης 19 στο Αντίρριο

----------

